# Oversized piston



## Pspencer (Mar 15, 2021)

Looking for part DB233S10

This is an oversized piston for a wisconsin S14D engine (off a bolens 1476). None of the usual suppliers that I've contacted seem to have one.

Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Pspencer, welcome to the tractor forum.

Sam's Bolens has them, but very expensive. Here is his response:

"Yes - i do but they are priced like they are filled with gold.......$264.70 I have standard for @$119.88 and we have a special sleeve that we can machine in your old jug to bring it back to factory specs. If you send in the old one we can install the sleeve and do a valve job on it as well. cost for that is $420 and when you get it back its basically new. We have a very specific way of installing these so that there would be no worries in the future of it moving or coming loose and causing problems. if you are interested just let me know."

*Sam's Bolens*
www.samsbolens.com

Sam's Bolens, LLC
225 E. 113th Ave.
Crown Point, IN 46307
219-661-1405


----------



## Pspencer (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks BigT for the responses. Ouch on Sam's Bolens. I checked on the Bolens Parts and Supplies and they do not have them. I wonder if I could have my local shop sleeve it to an aftermarket piston... I'll have to talk to them about it.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Wisconsin Engine Piston Assembly DB230SP10 .010 NOS C-39 for sale online | eBay


----------



## Pspencer (Mar 15, 2021)

Groo said:


> Wisconsin Engine Piston Assembly DB230SP10 .010 NOS C-39 for sale online | eBay


 10 over would be great but that one is the wrong piston... I need the DB233. Thanks for looking for me!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Glad you caught it. I have no idea why the PN jumped like that on me while searching, or where I got it stuck in my mind that you wanted a 30 over.


----------



## Pspencer (Mar 15, 2021)

So it looks like the DB235 piston (which is labeled for a W2-1250 engine) is the same diameter (uses the same rings). Does anyone know the pin diameter and pin height on the DB235? If it's a 0.75" pin and in the vicinity of 1.51" pin height I might be inclined to try it in my S14D engine.


----------



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

Tell wiseco what you want and they will make one for you


----------

